# Is it just me or?



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

does nobody fish for more then a couple hours? I have a Bass tracker and most lakes are 45-1hr away, so when I go I make a day of it 6-8hrs. Youu know time flies for me when I'm on the hunt. I have at least 3 Friends that I have asked to go fishing in the past and lately they answer my question with How long are we gonna be out? I'm starting to reply with never mind I will take my dog. As I explained to one friend I normally get one day a week to fish, Im not gonna spend 2 hours towing the boat to leave in 2 hours.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

tom ill meet ya at acton any Saturday ya wanna go. provided i dont have to work..only boat ive ever been in is a jon boat..as far as i can remember.that's why i bought a 55 lb thrust trolling motor that i keep in my car year round...just in case ya know?


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

crappie4me said:


> tom ill meet ya at acton any Saturday ya wanna go. provided i dont have to work..only boat ive ever been in is a jon boat..as far as i can remember.that's why i bought a 55 lb thrust trolling motor that i keep in my car year round...just in case ya know?


I will take you up on that, if you can hang in there lol let me see how the rest of the week goes and I will shoot you a pm either way.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

sounds great bro.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> does nobody fish for more then a couple hours?


Guys I know normally do.
I try to never set a timeline on a fishing trip, I can one more cast for hours or try one more spot a dozen or more times. 
Right now I'm mainly out from late morning to late evening--- but once this weather stabilizes I'll leave home before daybreak and arrive home after nightfall--- (or fish all night) 
 I can also waste the whole day in a duck blind especially if I take two thermoses of coffee.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I have friends like that also, they can't be away from their women too long! Haha. My wife usually goes with me, I only fish for 3-4 hours as of now because my back gets soar standing longer than that! I am work on that situation this year by getting back into shape and losing my belly will help my back! Hopefully it will help me stay on the water longer!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Like you, I usually get one day a week to fish. Totally understand making the most of it. Anywhere from 8-48 hours and I'm in heaven. For me, it's just being on the water , relaxing and enjoying the moment. 

Kip


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

If I am by myself I usually last 4 to 5 hours. If someone is fishing with me I can go 8 to 10 hours. That said, if my grandson is with me we stop after 3 hours. He will actually announce it's time to quit while pulling in a fish. Can't believe he is my grandson, maybe an alien in disguise.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

My life is built around my family and fishing 🎣 my wife new in the beginning (day one ) that I love to fish!!! And all she ever ask is that I go to church with her on Sunday.. So with that said Tom fine some people on OGF that share the same way you feel about going fishing for the day.. that should be easier than you think 🤔


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I can usually get most of my friends to fish for 6-7 hours IF I can get them to go. My problem is just getting them to even commit in the 1st Place. I took one guy out to Paint Creek one day and his comment was "why did you have to take me to a lake so far away" (my truck, my boat, no offer to help with gas) That was the last time I fished with him.
I can fish about 8-10 hours but I do a lot of short trips when I'm by myself. I'm not much for just sitting around the house so if I have a few hours open I go fishing. I can be on the water and the truck parked in 14 minutes from time I leave the house.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Same here...If I plan on taking the boat to the lake, I am going to make a day of it... I'm usually at the lake at 7 AM and I'm not home until after dinnertime. Caesars is only about a 20 minute drive for me so short scouting trips on foot usually work out well… My main problem is no one I know wants to go and hike a mile or two through the woods with me....


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

I'm good for 6 or 7 hours whether they are biting or not. If everything (weather & fish) cooperates I'm good for a few hours more. Time flies by usually. Guess that's why I fish by myself 95% of the time.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't get many people to commit either. Thankfully I've got my 11 and 13 year Olds to go. They're to the age they can do it all on their own amd help with the boat. Plus it gives mom a break


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I fish to enjoy it. If I’m having fun then I’ll fish all day. When it starts not being fun l’ll quit and do something else


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well it sounds like I'm not alone, maybe its because I want to try different areas, methods, baits etc.. I try to to figure the fish out weather I'm catching or not. Ii know when I go out of town to fish it usually takes me a couple days to figure them out. I have a now 17yr old grandson who has fished with me in the past and I've taught him things he needs to know, but being 17 I think he is more interested in baseball, girls etc..
I've owned a business for 35yrs and always was jealous of the retired guys who could fish when the weather was good and during the week when they had the water to them selves, but as of this year I am semi retiring early so I will be able to fish more!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

MagicMarker said:


> When it starts not being fun l’ll quit and do something else


That never happens  
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sometimes I fish on my lunch break for 30 minutes, there's a nice native trout stream out my back door at work. 

One favorite lake that's a few hours away I make an annual trip by myself for 24-48 hours at a time and crash on the boat floor for a few hours sleep when I need it and fish the rest of the time. 

Back when Erie required a little more effort to catch walleye limits spent several days sun up to sun down.

I'll piddle around on local lakes but most of my good fishing is 3+ hour drive, I am not going to drive that far and not get my money's worth.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

It's a 2 hour drive for me to get into any good fishing and I have yet to go that far by myself. Being 72 with health issues makes ya want to have someone handy just in case.

20-30 years ago, I usually fished 16 hour days and loved every minute of it. I enjoy meeting new people like here on OGF and wetting a line together and learning from each other. My bride of 53 years usually goes with me and we have fun fish or no fish. But honestly, I enjoy watching her catch fish more than me catching fish....that smile and excitement is just the best. 

As far as expecting someone "I invite" to go fishing with me to pay for gas? NO! Why? Cause I'm going anyway. That being said, when I go with someone else I always offer to help with gas/eats/whatever.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

TClark said:


> It's a 2 hour drive for me to get into any good fishing and I have yet to go that far by myself. Being 72 with health issues makes ya want to have someone handy just in case.
> 
> 20-30 years ago, I usually fished 16 hour days and loved every minute of it. I enjoy meeting new people like here on OGF and wetting a line together and learning from each other. My bride of 53 years usually goes with me and we have fun fish or no fish. But honestly, I enjoy watching her catch fish more than me catching fish....that smile and excitement is just the best.
> 
> As far as expecting someone "I invite" to go fishing with me to pay for gas? NO! Why? Cause I'm going anyway. That being said, when I go with someone else I always offer to help with gas/eats/whatever.


My wife also likes to fish, but isn't a Fisher person (I think that's a word?) but she will only go when its sunny and 75! as a good husband I do always ask her if she wants to go, and she knows she has dibbs before any of the others. I like it when she says out of the blue ( I've been wanting to go fishing)


----------



## jscsquid (Jul 26, 2010)

Tom 513 said:


> does nobody fish for more then a couple hours? I have a Bass tracker and most lakes are 45-1hr away, so when I go I make a day of it 6-8hrs. Youu know time flies for me when I'm on the hunt. I have at least 3 Friends that I have asked to go fishing in the past and lately they answer my question with How long are we gonna be out? I'm starting to reply with never mind I will take my dog. As I explained to one friend I normally get one day a week to fish, Im not gonna spend 2 hours towing the boat to leave in 2 hours.


Hi Tom, I know exactly what you mean! All my buddies are fisherman until it's time to go fishing; so, I just go anyway. 
I am retired, I usually take off weekends and holidays; once or twice a week is good for me. I live near Bass Pro Shops, it's about an hour to all of the lakes for me too. I have a 14ft Jon boat with a 9.9 Evinrude, trolling motor and depth finder; and I have row boat season pass at the Hamilton County parks (Winton Woods and Miami Whitewater). You are welcome to go crappie fishing with me or I will be happy to go with you. I have been fishing the lakes around Cincinnati for years and there are plenty of crappie for everyone.


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

I think I'm the complete opposite there's many times I won't go fishing because I know an hour or two won't be enough for me if I can't go at least 4 to 6 hours it almost isn't worth my time and effort


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

jscsquid said:


> Hi Tom, I know exactly what you mean! All my buddies are fisherman until it's time to go fishing; so, I just go anyway.
> I am retired, I usually take off weekends and holidays; once or twice a week is good for me. I live near Bass Pro Shops, it's about an hour to all of the lakes for me too. I have a 14ft Jon boat with a 9.9 Evinrude, trolling motor and depth finder; and I have row boat season pass at the Hamilton County parks (Winton Woods and Miami Whitewater). You are welcome to go crappie fishing with me or I will be happy to go with you. I have been fishing the lakes around Cincinnati for years and there are plenty of crappie for everyone.


Its sounding like Im in good company here on Ogf, lol and yes Id be happy to fish with you or anyone else that has the fishing fever like myself. I will send you a pm next time I go which might be Sunday, seeing rain is fore casted for Sat. I'm seeing good reports on Crappie and East Fork and Acton, but wouldn't mind fishing new waters either. Obtw I got invited for a week of crappie fishing with 7 guys who go to Dale Hollow every Spring, unfortunatly they gave me the non fisherman as a co-angler that week, after 4 days my patience was running thin, the fish were tight on laydowns and heavy brush, dropping a jig/minnow vertically was the way to fish, my partner was dead set on using a slip bobber on a casting pole even though I offered him a 10ft pole, well I bet it was every third cast he was getting hung up, and begging me to retrieve his bobber, we scared many fish away! Im not a fishing Natzi by any chance but as I told him you need to fish different ways according to what they want, but this fell upon deaf ears, oh well still had a great time, and by the way he caught the biggest fish of the week!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll go about 3-4 hours without a fish. If I have a few fish it goes on until I have enough energy to clean/filet the numbers. Maybe 50 or 100 with help.


----------



## Tree_Beard (Jan 13, 2021)

I’m on the other end, even when I want to I can’t go out all day. The 8yr old and 11 yr old don’t last that long, and If I leave them home, Mama don’t last that long lol.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

When I’m out, it’s an all out, all day extravaganza. Better pack your lunch and dinner. In hopes of catching tomorrow’s dinner, and stories.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

If I am at a lake or in Canada with the boat docked at the foot of the steps, my routine is up at 7am and out on the water by 8.
Fish until 2 or 3pm. Take a nap until 5pm. Fix and eat dinner, and back at it from 6:30pm to dark, which sometimes isn't until 10pm.
Next day - Same routine. We have been known to follow this routine for 30 days at a time. Works for me.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

BMustang said:


> If I am at a lake or in Canada with the boat docked at the foot of the steps, my routine is up at 7am and out on the water by 8.
> Fish until 2 or 3pm. Take a nap until 5pm. Fix and eat dinner, and back at it from 6:30pm to dark, which sometimes isn't until 10pm.
> Next day - Same routine. We have been known to follow this routine for 30 days at a time. Works for me.


That's my routine too when Im out of town fishing, so day I'm going to make it Canada also.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lol,,,, I absolutely love this topic.

*I'm always looking for 'compatible' hunting & fishing friends!*

To help this topic along, The first thing I want to do, is CHANGE some of the OGF formating,,,('format',,, is that right?) Anyway,,,,Post *Pertinent Personal info,,, list it UP FRONT.*

#1; Everyone, please post your NEAR-BY city, under your name,,,, or in your profile. ( seams like I'm always searching for that info,,, (lol,,,, "nobody lives near Y-Town"!? ) After all, what's wrong with telling people *where-a-bouts* you FOUND A MUSHROOM!?
#2; R U 'RETIRED'?,, & maybe show your age, AND or your profession ? That would really help too. (If your kinda 'old' & live E of Canton- Akron, believe me, I know someone you know,, worked together, OR we might be related! lol,, ;>)
#3; 'AVAILABLE' & looking,, to go fish with someone. Like a dating service,,,, be proud to say that your searching for a fishing 'partner'.

And last but not least,
#4; If your looking for a person to fish with,,,, in your profile, state the type of fish/ fishing your interested in, AND your abilities.?
NEWBIEE?
Novice?
Once a week, or once a month,,,,, OR 24-7-366. (like every chance ya get! ;>)
#5; Don't forget to tell us about your 'TRICKED-OUT' boat, OR BOATS,,, if you have one or not.
a good pic will also help.
(I've been on so many boats, with SO MANY PEOPLE, who want to 'play-the-game', but don't have any of the gear,,,,,, or have anything *set up* to do it right. If you need any help,, Please say so. ;>)
#6; (should be #1) You better be able to take a ribbin' if you screw up!! I screw up all the time,, i worked heavy 'construction', I can take it & give it! No Problem.


*OK,,,, That about does it. That covers just about everybody I know & fished with for 55 years!.

You guys know me by now,,, I hate to ramble on,,,, BUT, HERE'S WHY. (without trying to hurt any feelings)

My old ' hunting & fishing' gang fell apart. Damn,,,, we had a fantastic bunch of friends back then. When it was time to hunt or fish, we took the WHOLE DAY, or weekend. No excuses heard. GONE!
NOW, they are either too or old or feeble to sit in a boat, or, they have to 'hit the can' every hour or two,,,, OR have a wife, OR DOG that can't live without them for more than 4 hrs! (SOME, still work for a living, & or have to cut that grass, or PLANT FLOWERS on that perfect sunny day!???????????! I can't even comprehend that one!?????)
Believe me, NOBODY, has more hobbies, & 'jobs to do' than me,,,,, I'd bet on that one.
BUT,,,, if the fish are hitting, & the weather is RIGHT, SCREW EVERYTHING ELSE! It's time to go fish! ;>)

Take THE WHOLE DAY, kick back & relax, NO HURRIES, NO SCHEDULE,,,, Enjoy THAT day.

AND by all means, be very careful making book with a GOLFER,,,,, 'they' will burn ya every time!!! 
Good one there,,, right!? ;>)

lol,,,, Now who's compatible!? lmbo,,,,,,,,,,,*


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Tom 513 said:


> That's my routine too when Im out of town fishing, so day I'm going to make it Canada also.


I have been so lucky. I started fishing "up north" at Drummond Island, Michigan in the mid-seventies, and fished there until 1991 when the retirees and recreational folks took over. I found a drive in newly built fish camp in Canada, about three hours out of the Soo on the North Channel of Lake Huron, and have been going there each spring since 1991. These started as one week trips and then expanded to four weeks following retirement. 
I've made some concessions for my age (74). I won't go out until it reaches 45 degrees, and I won't start out in the rain. Being out and then getting rained on is OK.
I really enjoy those after dinner sessions.
By all means get to Canada. Fishing there is second to none. Many on here will tell you that the UP or Minnesota is just as good. Don't believe them. Nothing compares to Canada. Unfortunately, with this Covid hysteria, it appears that this spring is going to be a wash for the second year.


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

People don't know how to unplug from their phones and just enjoy being on the water! I'm with you, I usually just take my dog out with me lol


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

If I can work 10 hours a day, I can most definitely fish for 10 hours. I despise when I meet someone at the lake and the first thing they say is I gotta go by *_*. Now that the wife has become the fishing partner it's no longer a thing. Plus she readily admits to now knowing why I never came home on time.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

ohiobassin_864 said:


> People don't know how to unplug from their phones and just enjoy being on the water! I'm with you, I usually just take my dog out with me lol


Lol, actually I have a 1year old Australian Shepard border collie mix that is becoming a good boat dog, if he could only back me down the ramp!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

That drives me nuts. Im the same way. When I go fishing it’s to be out all day long. Not just 3 hours. I leave 3 hour trips for weeknights after work.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Last month I fished for a week with a group on Dale Hollow, at the end of the second day I took a pic of my co-angler face down fully dressed on his bed that afternoon after we came back in, lol it looked like he had collapsed with exhaustion. It was pretty amusing at the time, lol


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

Decent weather and it'll be 8 hours or so on the water whether the fish are biting or not. Drive a long way and want to make good use of my time. It's hard enough to get away from family obligations, so when I have free time I'm staying.


----------

